# Red terror or Mayan



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

*** bin looking into it extensively lately.
i was told it is a mayan ,but i bought it because it seemed more like a festae.
for instance the colour.
the fact the first to bars join into a Y and arent just vertical like a Mayan should be.
its aggresive nature,
and the fact its tail spot is more towards the upper section then taking up the whole lot.
problem is *** had people say its both!
so i need some more conformation so i can make my mind up
i took some new pictures earlier
































and heres the old one


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

It's a Mayan. The spot on the caudal peduncle is too large for it to be a festae.


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

is there not soem festae with large tail spots? nature does vary...
finding pure red terrors also isnt easy it could be a hybrid. 
i personaly just dont see the resemblance to ANY mayans *** seen on the internet and *** looked at alot of pictures


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

It looks like a mayan to me.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It's a mayan indeed.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

definitly mayan.


----------

